# safari qui rame



## Azaly (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté un MB configuration de base il y a environ 3 semaines.

J'ai remarqué que safari ramait quand même assez souvent :mouais: ça "repart" mais je trouve ça gênant, surtout que firefox ramait même pas sur mon netbook avec Xp donc un peu frustrant (surtout que j'utilise surtout l'ordi pour surfer, à vrai dire)

Aujourd'hui ça m'a fait carrément ramer tout le mac, je pouvais plus rien faire, etc...

Je précise que je le laisse souvent en veille ou veille prolongée...


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2011)

Pas d'extensions foireuses ?


----------



## Azaly (5 Avril 2011)

non, j'ai rien rajouté à safari, et là j'ai vidé le cache (mais bon ça fait que 3 semaines que je m'en sers et je vais pratiquement tout le temps sur les mêmes sites)

ça le faisait un peu sur mon iMac aussi, en fait, mais il était plus vieux (quoique ça doit pas trop jouer, enfin je sais pas)

quand ça rame un peu de temps en temps c'est pas dramatique en soi, quand ça fait ramer tout l'ordi, déjà plus!

vous pensez qu'il faut que j'éteigne mon ordi plus souvent ?

EDIT: j'ai aussi pas mal d'onglets ouverts j'avoue (là j'en ai 8)


Dis moi, tu ne veux pas en ouvrir un neuvième sur cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ? Ça m'évitera du travail lors de ton prochain topic sur Safari ! On déménage.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> vous pensez qu'il faut que j'éteigne mon ordi plus souvent ?


L'occupation mémoire de Safari augmente avec le temps : fermer et ré ouvrir ta session de temps en temps pourrait améliorer la situation.

Quant aux onglets d'ouverts, 8 ça n'est pas grand chose


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quant aux onglets d'ouverts, 8 ça n'est pas grand chose


Sauf s'il regarde huit films en Flash en même temps


----------



## Azaly (5 Avril 2011)

"elle" 

non pas de flash, surtout des forums, facebook, boîte mail et wikipedia!

si je ferme safari mais que je fais "rouvrir les fenêtres récemment fermés" ce sera le même problème ? faut vraiment tout fermé ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Sauf s'il regarde huit films en Flash en même temps


Tiens, je n'y avais pas pensé à celle là ! 




Azaly a dit:


> si je ferme safari mais que je fais "rouvrir les fenêtres récemment fermés" ce sera le même problème ? faut vraiment tout fermé ?


Je pense que c'est mieux de fermer la session, ca permet à l'ordi de libérer toute la mémoire.
Tu peux regarder le Moniteur d'activité si tu veux : avant (quand ça rame) et après avoir fermé/ré ouvert ta session.


----------



## Azaly (5 Avril 2011)

la session, tu parles de celle dans le menu pomme et pas juste de safari ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2011)

C'est ça. La session, c'est "la chose" dans laquelle tu lances toutes tes applications 
C'est ton domaine à toi


----------



## Azaly (5 Avril 2011)

En fait je l'ai jamais fait! c'est quoi la différence avec "éteindre" ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2011)

Quand tu fermes ta session, ta machine reste allumée, disque dur sous tension, toussa.
Quand tu éteins, ben c'est éteint !

Disons que rallumer une machine, c'est plus long que juste relancer une session car les tests matériels, RAM, etc. ont déjà été effectués lors du boot.


----------



## Azaly (6 Avril 2011)

ok! donc c'est un peu entre la veille prolongée et le reboot :lol:


----------



## TYPO 48 (6 Avril 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai acheté un MB configuration de base il y a environ 3 semaines.
> J'ai remarqué que safari ramait quand même assez souvent :mouais: ça "repart" mais je trouve ça gênant, surtout que firefox ramait même pas sur mon netbook avec Xp donc un peu frustrant (surtout que j'utilise surtout l'ordi pour surfer, à vrai dire)
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai moi-même un problème de lenteur avec Safari.
J'utilise principalement Safari 4.1.3 sous Mac OS X 10.4.11.
J'utilise accessoirement Firefox 3.6.12.
À l'ouverture de certains sites, Safari met un temps fou (plus d'une minute) pour ouvrir un site.
Quand je perds patience, j'active Firefox et j'ouvre le site en quelques secondes.
Je vais alors voir Safari qui continue à ramer dans la choucroute.
Mais, chez moi, cela n'a pas d'effets sur le fonctionnement général de la machine. C'est juste Safari qui patauge.
Cela n'a pas toujours été le cas et je m'interroge sur la raison...


----------



## Azaly (7 Avril 2011)

j'ai safari 5.0.4 sur la dernière version de Snow Leopard

Mais c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai fermé et rouvert la session ça rame moins. Mais je trouve ça gênant de devoir ça... j'ai passé je ne sais combien de temps à ne pas redémarrer mon netbook (veille prolongée) et firefox ne m'a jamais fait de misère!!


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2011)

Il faut croire que Safari et Firefox ne gèrent pas la mémoire de la même façon 

(Je redémarre ma machine pro environ 1 fois par mois et Safari ne rame pas&#8230


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Réinitialiser Safari (décocher/décocher les cases pour personnaliser la réinitialisation ), plus quitter et relancer l'application, pourrait suffire, non?


----------



## Azaly (12 Avril 2011)

ça le refait encore régulièrement et ça m'énerve!

comment on coche/décoche ces cases ?


----------



## Azaly (17 Avril 2011)

UP

finalement je me suis rendu compte que c'était les pages avec du flash qui faisait surtout bugger le navigateur!! surtout des pubs en flash!!

comment corriger ce problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> UP
> 
> finalement je me suis rendu compte que c'était les pages avec du flash qui faisait surtout bugger le navigateur!! surtout des pubs en flash!!
> 
> comment corriger ce problème ?



Deux extensions pour Safari 5 :

AdBlock

ClickToFlash

Disponibles sur cette page à la rubrique "Productivity" : https://extensions.apple.com/


----------



## ericmd (18 Avril 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Deux extensions pour Safari 5 :
> 
> AdBlock
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas d'adblock, ni de click to flash


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

ericmd a dit:


> je ne vois pas d'adblock, ni de click to flash



La fatigue du lundi soir sans doute, parce qu'ils y sont bien.


----------



## Azaly (21 Avril 2011)

j'ai galéré mais je les ai trouvé :lol:

bah pas trop de problèmes depuis, enfin moins, certaines pages sont lentes, mais bon là je suis en free wifi donc pas top de toutes façons


----------



## Azaly (28 Juillet 2011)

UP

Je commence à en avoir marre... ça ne vient pas de safari, ça le fait aussi sur firefox, neo office mais toujours dix ans à démarrer et ça "mouline" parfois à l'ouverture de dossiers ou fichiers...

Effectivement ça fonctionne mieux quand je redémarre mais pas tant que ça, j'ai l'impression d'avoir affaire à un vieil ordi, pas à une machine récente et peformante, vu que mon netbook ramait moins...

Quant au flash, j'ai mis adblock mais quand je veux le ré-activer (le flash) ça rame comme pas possible, voire ça bloque la page!

Je sais pas si je devrais pas créer un sujet plus général, vu que ça ne concerne pas que safari...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2011)

Azaly a dit:


> Quant au flash, j'ai mis adblock mais quand je veux le ré-activer (le flash) ça rame comme pas possible, voire ça bloque la page!



J'ai AdBlock et ClickToFlash; quand je veux voir un truc en Flash, c'est ClickToFlash que j'active, pas AdBlock


----------

